

Telecom Recharge Plans API  - supreeth
http://blog.dataweave.in/post/64192707157/dataweaves-telecom-recharge-plans-api
Telecom Recharge Plans API aggregates plans from the various cellular service providers across all circles in India on a daily basis.
======
supreeth
Telecom Recharge Plans API aggregates plans from the various cellular service
providers across all circles in India on a daily basis. It lets users deal
with the complexity of plans and offerings.

~~~
dakshinamurthy
So this would be useful to services such as Online Recharge?

~~~
supreeth
Among others, yes.

------
ismaelc
[https://www.mashape.com/community/telecom-
data#!documentatio...](https://www.mashape.com/community/telecom-
data#!documentation)

